# automatischer Import von Access Tabelle in MS SQL DB ?



## bluesbounce (30. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich muss in regelmässigen Abständen eine lokal bei mir 
liegende Access Datenbank Tabelle mit dem SQL Server 
abgleichen.

Also über den Enterprise Manager bzw. Import Funktion.

Ich gebe die Option Zeilen in Zieltabelle mit und ersetze 
die Tabelle. 

Nun meine Frage :
Wir kann ich das unter VB oder ähnlich automatisieren 
Ich denke da so an einen einfachen Knopfdruck und er 
macht den Rest per Script automatisch.

Hat da jemand einen Tip 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Alex


----------

